# Double payment for JB at Xmas?



## Lightmyfire (17 Dec 2008)

I am a bit confused between these two.
I am on Jobseekers benefit and collected 2 weeks payment today in post office.
Have I been issued with a bonus week i.e. do I collect again on Christmas Eve? Or have they paid me in advance and I collect again on New Years Eve?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2008)

*Re: Jobseekers Benefit / Jobseekers Allowance*

What do you mean about confusion between _JB _and _JA_? _JB _is _PRSI _linked and not means tested. _JA _is means tested. Is the two weeks payment your bonus week for _Xmas_? Did _SW _or the _PO _not tell you when to collect your next payment? Do the other threads on bonus _Xmas SW _payments or the _SW _website not clarify?


----------



## Welfarite (18 Dec 2008)

*Re: Jobseekers Benefit / Jobseekers Allowance*

If you are on JB you will not be entitled to bonus payment so what yopu got is a double week (payment in advance for Xmas week). Next payment will be due week after next.


----------



## Lightmyfire (18 Dec 2008)

*Re: Jobseekers Benefit / Jobseekers Allowance*

Thanks for the clarification Welfarite


----------



## septemberpri (22 Dec 2008)

*Re: Jobseekers Benefit / Jobseekers Allowance*

Can I ask how much this is? I gave up my job end November and intend to apply to see if I can get this?

Sorry for jumping on your thread


----------



## ClubMan (23 Dec 2008)

*Re: Jobseekers Benefit / Jobseekers Allowance*

www.welfare.ie has lots of info about _JB/JA _including the rates of payment.


----------

